# Micro lops



## Reward (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi all

I am looking into getting 2 micro mini bunnies but I can't find much info on them. 

Anyone know have one?

Thanks


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

there isnt actually any such breed, they are not BRC recognised and have no breed standard, they can be anything from tiny, inbred, minilops, to minilops x nethie, either way i would avoid them as no TRUE breeder will be breeding them, and they are likey to bring you nothing but problems and high vet bills


----------



## Reward (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh I see I didn't realise, so they are a version of the mini lop?

Thanks


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> there isnt actually any such breed, they are not BRC recognised and have no breed standard, they can be anything from tiny, inbred, minilops, to minilops x nethie, either way i would avoid them as no TRUE breeder will be breeding them, and they are likey to bring you nothing but problems and high vet bills


Agreed! Its nothing more than a money making sceme, like with all these 'designer dogs' 
Its not a breed at all, its a cross breed then bred on for a few generations.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Much as this disgusts me...I now owe an apology to my sister....cos she was sure at one point my auntie had two in her aviary...I corrected her saying they were just babies...didn't realise people actually bred them!! 

To the OP...if you want small bunnies you could look into Netherland dwarf rabbits as they are pretty small. xx


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I agree with niki87, if you are after small rabbits then get netherland dwarfs. My mum has one and she is tiny, although she is only 15 weeks old so she may grow yet! She weighs in at 1lb 10oz!!


----------



## Reward (Oct 2, 2010)

I was told they were a bit nippy, so thought mini lop be next best!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Reward said:


> I was told they were a bit nippy, so thought mini lop be next best!


Can be known but not all  Mini lops have a good temprement


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

frags said:


> Mini lops have a good temprement


Agreed

I have 2 mini lops. Both are friendly. Tho Blue can be grumpy sometimes if i do something he doesnt want me to (like move "his" toys or not give him din dins quick enough )
He doesnt like being picked up either. Doesnt mind a stroke, but only on his terms. I swear he thinks he's a moggy :lol:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Ive had lovely minilops and nethies, never had a problem with either. Minilops tend to be maybe a little more affectionate, nethies are very active on average. I have minilop now who's an absolute sweety and they are gorgeous! Lots of little bunnies in rescues at the moment 

http://www.rabbitrehome.org.uk/moreinfo.asp?RabID=19151
http://www.rabbitrehome.org.uk/moreinfo.asp?RabID=22788
http://www.rabbitrehome.org.uk/moreinfo.asp?RabID=22556


----------

